# Our take on the hobie livewell



## Nativeman

Steven M dropped by on the weekend and I took the livewell out to show him. Steven has been very skeptical about it and I wanted to convince him otherwise.

I got a 10l bucket end filled it up with water, it took 25 Litres comfortably, this is probably the best height for the water as it is equal to the height of the drain plug and the overflow pipe. [Edit] It weighs all up approx 30 kg or a little more when filled

We connected the battery up and ran the pump for a second, it was whisper quite. We both thought that you could fit 2 bass in there around 40cm, if we were fishing Wivenhoe dam and we were catching the 50cm+ monster bass there we thought it would only handle one of them however it would easily fit two of the biggest bream you could catch or maybe more.

Steven was starting think it could be alright, we put the livewell in the yak and worked out where the center of gravity would be and discovered it was a great fit, the pump pick up goes down one scupper and the overflow pipe goes down the scupper on the other side, however I am thinking of changing the length of the overflow pipe so it extends further into the scupper and has a slightly higher water mark inside the tank.

I was going to extend the outlet of the pump on the inside of the tank to above the water line so when I turned the pump off the water would not run out(the pump doesn't have a one way valve) but as the pump is so whisper quite I will just run it the whole session I am fishing. This will also make sure the fish are getting freshwater constantly. Steven commented that it is better this way as the cool water comes into the bottom of the tank and as it warms it is cycled back out of the tank by the overflow pipe at the top.

So then we sat back and evaluated whether it was worth 400 bucks. For starters it has a Hobie hinged hatch on the top. At the rear it has three of the hobie rod holders, it has a solid grab handle on the front, a well thought out battery compartment at the rear of the well containing a rechargeable 6volt 8 amp hr battery with heavy duty waterproof connections, inside there is an attwood pump again wired up with waterproof connectors. Included in the kit is a 6 volt automatic Battery charger.

So we were thinking, 85 for the hatch, 20 bucks for the handle, 25 each for the rod holders, 30 for the battery, 20 -30 for the wiring and fittings, 30 for the pump, 50 for the charger. So we are talking 300 odd bucks here and we haven't included the well yet which is a perfectly designed bit of plastic that fits snugly in the rear well let alone the market and advertising Hobie has to do to market such a thing. No doubt they're mass produced but I reckon Mr Hobie wouldn't be making much out of it.

I think out of the exercise Steven was surprised out how good it is and maybe he might go buy one soon, are you going to Steven? 

I haven't done an on water test yet but when I do I will report back.

Here's the pics


----------



## swivels

Top gadget! 
Does it pick up fresh water from the scupper hole and returns it?
What do you think it weighs once filled?


----------



## Nativeman

jono78 said:


> Top gadget!
> Does it pick up fresh water from the scupper hole and returns it?
> What do you think it weighs once filled?


I editted the post in regards to the weight, its a cycling livewell, the water is pumped in through one scupper hole into the bottom of the tank and then the deadwater overflows at the top of the tank through the overflow pipe out the scupper on the other side on the yak. Hope that is clear


----------



## SteveFields

Nativeman said:


> jono78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Top gadget!
> Does it pick up fresh water from the scupper hole and returns it?
> What do you think it weighs once filled?
> 
> 
> 
> I editted the post in regards to the weight, its a cycling livewell, the water is pumped in through one scupper hole into the bottom of the tank and then the deadwater overflows at the top of the tank through the overflow pipe out the scupper on the other side on the yak. Hope that is clear
Click to expand...


----------



## maccayak

Hi guys,

I was checking out some hobie stuff on youtube the other day, found this on the livewell: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrnnObro ... =1&index=4

Hope this works.

Cheers Geoff


----------



## justcrusin

Gday Sel there great aren't they, I have had a 50cm plus flatty in mine with two bream at the same time, another day four bream and a whiting and they all fitted in with plenty o room, so two 50+ bass shouldn't be a problem.

I have been using the rubber cap and place it over the pump so it won't drain, every half hour I run some water through it and it seems to work great.

I thought they were a bit pricey too but for a good setup that just drops in a goes, its worth every cent.

Cheers Dave


----------



## seasquarie

jono78 said:


> Top gadget!
> What do you think it weighs once filled?


1 litre of water = 1kg (the basis of the metric system). I'd estimate 25 - 30 Kgs by relating it to the size of my home brew fermenters! ;-)


----------



## Shabadoo

How much for one of these bad boys?

And would it fit on the Outfitter?


----------



## Nativeman

Shabadoo said:


> How much for one of these bad boys?


I think the Hobie retail is $395 

cheers


----------



## crazyratwoman

holy shizer batman thats half my yak!


----------



## T-curve

Looks like a portable dunny,Is it getting that bad out the water sel ? :lol: :lol:

Im sure for those dollars its a job well done !! ;-)


----------



## nightcreature

_"So we were thinking, 85 for the hatch, 20 bucks for the handle, 25 each for the rod holders, 30 for the battery, 20 -30 for the wiring and fittings, 30 for the pump, 50 for the charger. So we are talking 300 odd bucks here and we haven't included the well yet which is a perfectly designed bit of plastic that fits snugly in the rear well let alone the market and advertising Hobie has to do to market such a thing. No doubt they're mass produced but I reckon Mr Hobie wouldn't be making much out of it..."_

Aaaah, but you're think of this in retail terms.

If they get this stuff made in China then you can take at least 75% off the prices you quoted LOL.


----------



## Nativeman

nightcreature said:


> _"So we were thinking, 85 for the hatch, 20 bucks for the handle, 25 each for the rod holders, 30 for the battery, 20 -30 for the wiring and fittings, 30 for the pump, 50 for the charger. So we are talking 300 odd bucks here and we haven't included the well yet which is a perfectly designed bit of plastic that fits snugly in the rear well let alone the market and advertising Hobie has to do to market such a thing. No doubt they're mass produced but I reckon Mr Hobie wouldn't be making much out of it..."_
> 
> Aaaah, but you're think of this in retail terms.
> 
> If they get this stuff made in China then you can take at least 75% off the prices you quoted LOL.


Yes retail, the starting price was retail, I doubt whether the Hobie components would be made in China, I'm Sure they would be made in the USA like their Kayaks :? That's why Hobie gear is so dear, now if Hobie's were made in China everyone could afford one but would the Great Quality be there, I doubt it. 

Cheers


----------



## redman

What effect does the wight have on the back of the yak?? Does it place the back rudder lines holes underwater??? I had an esky of water on the back of my adventure *not sure of wight) and the back was pretty much under water when stationery. Luckily the rudder line entrances seem to be pretty watertight.

Cheers,

Geoff


----------



## Shufoy

I've had my Hobie Livewell for a while now, and used it when chasing mulloway for live tailor. I've had up to 4 30-35cm tailor in there, sometimes for 3-4hrs, and they are always "as new" when they come out. I find it perfect, you just need to remember to prime it whilst moving, tho, while the pump is running if you flick your thumb into the opening of the pump inside the tank, you can prime it at a standstill, or sometimes it will just do it. It feels a bit funny pedalling around with a big bladder of water behind you tho, and you can feel it moving sometimes.

Awesome kit.


----------



## craig51063

before the comp i though geez $400 is a lot to spend on a bit of plastic ,but since ive seen them in action at the ABT i was VERY impressed . good design ,easy to use , works well ,fits beutifully . $400 is still pricey but they are a good product .

craig


----------



## wayner

for $400 i know it kept my 1.3kg bream alive for 4.5 hours .
reckon it was money well spent on a hobie livewell

wayne


----------



## Nativeman

wayner said:


> for $400 i know it kept my 1.3kg bream alive for 4.5 hours .
> reckon it was money well spent on a hobie livewell
> 
> wayne


Good investment Wayne when you consider the reward for your efforts ;-)

Cheers


----------



## yakattack

Hi Guys,

How long will the battery last for with continuos use ?

Cheers Micka


----------



## SteveFields

yakattack said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> How long will the battery last for with continuos use ?
> 
> Cheers Micka


We have tested a number of units at the factory and on a full charge, between 10 and 13+ hours.


----------



## yakattack

Hi Hobie aus,

Thanks for the info regarding the running time seems to be more than enough for what i need,

another question then does the pump airate as well, and could the unit be pimped up with a 12 volt battery to increase the flow therefore increasing the amount of bait that could be carried i have always felt that bait like slimy mackeral requires a little more oxygen and flow than most other fish.

Looks like i will be getting my hands on one of these soon.

Regards Micka


----------



## SteveFields

yakattack said:


> Hi Hobie aus,
> 
> Thanks for the info regarding the running time seems to be more than enough for what i need,
> 
> another question then does the pump airate as well, and could the unit be pimped up with a 12 volt battery to increase the flow therefore increasing the amount of bait that could be carried i have always felt that bait like slimy mackeral requires a little more oxygen and flow than most other fish.
> 
> Looks like i will be getting my hands on one of these soon.
> 
> Regards Micka


The HLW runs from memory a Attwood Tsunami T- 500Pump. The 500 stands for GPH. Just go to the Attwood web for furter details.

Lots of LW on the market. Also, have a look here. these also look good (with my Hobie hat off)...

http://www.kayaksportfishing.com/shoppi ... ttanks.htm

and

http://www.anglersyakshack.com/Merchant ... e=KayaTank


----------



## saysme

Currently putting together my live well, I would suggest that the Hobie live well is excellent value. I may get away with spending $220 complete with live well timer but at the end of the day I still have an DIY no where near as functionable or professional. If I could justify the use I'd say money well spent.

Steve


----------



## forbs

Has anyone had a problem with the pick up pipe for there Hobie livewell ? I was lucky enough to get one for Xmas and i'm a big fan of hobie quality but this time it didn't work as expected. Loaded it up read all the instrcutions didn't test it first, took it out and it just didn't work like it should of. Took it home put it in a tub of water and found the pick up hose wasn't picking up as it should however if you tilted the tank lower into the water i.e level with the bottom of the tank it worked like a charm.

So too solve the problem i wrapped some white thread tape over the plastic connectors to make the connections tighter. Bought a small hose clamp (small enough to fit in the recessed channel running of the scupper holes). Put some more thread tape over the male connector that plugs into the pump connector on the livewell. Then it worked like a charm.

In reality i will have to come up with a long term solution for the male connector that connects to the bottom of the livewell. I've mentioned and shown it too my Hobie dealer and when they have a new one in stock we're going to have a look at what's wrong. Please note i'm not having a go at Hobie, couldn't be more happier with the service and quality of there gear and my hobie dealer but i'm a little bemused at this connector and the whole priming process. Also the instruction manuals suggestion of zip tying the hose to the connector for extra security of the hose doesn't really do a good enough job. If it doesn't work go the hose clamp suggestion.

Finally

Redman said



> What effect does the wight have on the back of the yak?? Does it place the back rudder lines holes underwater??? I had an esky of water on the back of my adventure *not sure of wight) and the back was pretty much under water when stationery. Luckily the rudder line entrances seem to be pretty watertight.


I found it does make for a wetter ride if you have it full of water. I weigh 76kg but have noticed the back of the kayak has water in the back livewell area.


----------



## Shorty

I used one at a comp but never caught a fish.

Theres a couple of things i did not quite understand,,first you turn it on and it feels up with water and circulates etc turn it off and the water drains away.

What happens when you come in to weigh in with fish and pull up on the muddy bank ? leave it running and fill it with muddy water, moor it out a few feet until weigh in (the kayak)in clear water ?

Theres a simple explanation i am sure ,,what is it ?


----------



## forbs

Hey Fishnut do you some pics of the mesh in the inlet tube and the extended outlet pipe ? Where did you source the materials and what size are they. Thanks mate. I think the inlet pipe needs to be a little longer for sure.


----------



## Shorty

I must have been doing something wrong Fishnut as soon as the pump went off the water drained away.

Good set up you have there,.


----------



## Shorty

I am pretty sure it had the extension in, but maybe it was loose or something,i think the problem is my end.

I will speak to "Shufoy" sometime,it was his i borrowed, he has used it with success,,cheers,,,


----------



## Shorty

craig51063 said:


> before the comp i though geez $400 is a lot to spend on a bit of plastic ,but since ive seen them in action at the ABT i was VERY impressed . good design ,easy to use , works well ,fits beutifully . $400 is still pricey but they are a good product .
> 
> craig


Well i see two options,,Hobie might be able to do discounts for bulk orders to ABT members that want them for the Hobie fishing contests (or discounts for AKKF members in general),if thats possible a thread would need to be started and those thatt want one could put their names down.

The other option is import them direct from the states.

The first option does not help those that have them but remember that sometimes the early bird gets the worm but the rat gets the cheese . ;-)

The other option is for new Hobie buyers,you could use it as a bargaining chip,,"If i buy the kayak how much will you throw the tank in for "etc


----------



## forbs

Thanks Fishnut, there is a definate case for the outleet tube to be bigger. I'm still sorting out my livewell. Do you ever have troubles priming yours? Especially with your inlet snorkel ? Like my post indictaes i have lots of trouble priming mine, seems to be air leaks or something . Someone said put a real thin piece of neoprene on the base of the inlet connector so it seals up tight. Someone else says you can get it to prime by sticking your finger in the pump hole that the water flows from ? Seems a bit strange to me but i'v never really had a livewell before so guess it's just getting used to it. I wondered also if you made the inlet hose a little longer would that get rid of the gurgling noise sometimes made through the scuppers? The pump itself is quiet but when fishing the flats the gurgling noise is a litle off putting, i tend to switch it off when i'm drfiting towards my critical areas.

Thanks

Glen


----------



## southcoastmatty

Might be a silly question but I have an "old" Outback and does the livewell fit this one as well?
scm


----------



## mojofunk

I just bought the same pump for my boat. It was $100. seems good value to me considering most Hobie stuff is pricey. I watched the livewell video on the hobie web site. They say that they went a 6 volt battery to slow the pump down to be more appropriate for a livewell of this size. Its actually a 12 volt pump. The same pump can fill my 90 ltr livewell very quickly at 12 volts  .


----------



## Wrassemagnet

Hi all,

Just a quick question: does the snorkel inlet still function ok facing towards the stern rather than facing forward? On the revolution it seems that if you have the snorkel opening facing backwards after trimming it to be flush with the lateral groove there is a greater surface area available to suck in water than if it faces forward. Also if you scrape along the bottom by accident you won't scoop up as much stuff. However if you are moving forward with the pump on the Venturi effect will tend to suck water out against the pump I think, although the pump should be powerful enough to counteract this. I haven't tried mine backward yet just wondering if anyone else has?

cheers


----------



## justcrusin

> Just a quick question: does the snorkel inlet still function ok facing towards the stern rather than facing forward?


Forward wrass must be foward.

some of the lighter guys in the PA's will need to extend there tubes to pick up water, heavyweights like me are ok with the standard tube. Word of warnign don't extend it too much there is still a head height that the pump will pick up water from too long and the pump won't be strong enough to suck it up.

Another problem for people coming to the NSW coast is the weed, around brisbane waters we have a massive amount of weed and the pump blocks up regularly on me. Going to try a stocking over the inlet next week and will let you know if it stops to much water ingress.



> The same pump can fill my 90 ltr livewell very quickly at 12 volts  .


I believe that too strong a current in there will be of detrement to the fish, the flow needs to be just right.

Cheers Dave


----------



## profish45

nice!


----------



## garyp

Looks like a great addition to any Hobie. Quick question (please excuse my ignorance) I have a PA but have not take delivery of it yet so can't go and check myself. What I have read about it states that the in/outlet tubes fit in the scupper holes. Are these the same holes that the wheels fit into? and, if so, what do those of you who have them do with your wheels?

I imagine you take them back to the car instead of out on the water, which is great if you are parked near your launch - but what if you aren't?


----------



## Jon

i normally leave mine in the car. sometimes just stick it in one of the fishingrod holders of the livewell if i'm not using them or i have a small lenght of rope which i just tie the wheels to the back to the livewell.

i haven't tried it but i think you would be able to stick it in the front hatch.

Jon


----------



## paffoh

Trolley in, live well bungeed in while traversing to launch. Trolley out, live well in when launching. Close proxy to car, wheels returned. Distanced, wheels bungee in the remainding area behind livewell ( plenty of room).

For me, 99% of the time it's back in the car.


----------



## phil79

can the well be transported while full, ie, getting livies from wharf to launch 20 mins away
thanks,phil


----------



## Jon

the well comes with a plug to place over the pump so it can hold the water in the well and should be able to store the livies in the well alright. You might just want to purchase an aerator to keep enough oxygen in the water for the 20min journey.

Jon


----------

